# X-ы виснут после запуска

## BobJack

Здравствуйте! Вот тема: http://gentoo.ru/node/26949

Что можно сделать? Там не отвечают.

Спасибо.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Рекомендаций там дано достаточно. Вы пробовали им следовать? Что изменилось в логах?

----------

